# damaged r32gtr headlights



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

As above, all I really need is the headlight bulb metal retaining clips as mine are missing. Mine are the later h1 bulb type


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*bump*

Bump


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi buddy try asking cris as he's been really helpful with me sourcing bits for my headlight... He might have what you need or alternatively give garage D a shout because they might have spare parts lying around 

Hope that helps


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*cheers*

Cris doesn't have them for the h1 bulbs so I am still looking for the headlight bulb retaining clips or a set of damaged lights that I can buy to scavenge the clips.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*bump*

Bump

They must be for the later h1 bulbs


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

godzilla-1 said:


> Bump
> 
> They must be for the later h1 bulbs


I think that the 200SX S14 used H1. I'll bet that the clip is the same. Might be worth a look. If they were the same then you could get them from Nissan worst case.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hmmm*

Cheers for the suggestion, my friends s14 runs h3s but that doesn't confirm anything. Nissan don't list them as a separate part to the complete headlight for the 32 but I may call them again asking about s14 but I'm guessing I would be the same answer. If I can confirm they are the same I can keep an eye out for a fu??ed pair of those to turn up as well.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

godzilla-1 said:


> Cheers for the suggestion, my friends s14 runs h3s but that doesn't confirm anything. Nissan don't list them as a separate part to the complete headlight for the 32 but I may call them again asking about s14 but I'm guessing I would be the same answer. If I can confirm they are the same I can keep an eye out for a fu??ed pair of those to turn up as well.


Why not ask on the sxoc forum?


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*bump*

Still looking for these


----------



## R3292gtr (Sep 19, 2019)

Reviving a very old threat gents. Missing one on my n1 headlights that is a h4 bulb retaining clip. Wondering if anyone has a spare bulb clip so I can get my LED's in/on . Please DM me. I am in the US. Thanks.


----------

